

How to make an 18 ft tall robot and celebrate Firefox 3 in style - amirnathoo
http://www.webmynd.com/html/Firefox3_LaunchParty.html

======
wensing
If the robot stays running for a long time, it consumes 100% of its brain and
falls over.

~~~
wensing
Although, to be fair, I hear they have fixed quite a few memory leaks this
time around: "Over 300 individual memory leaks have been plugged..."
(<http://www.mozilla.com/en-US/firefox/3.0b1/releasenotes/>)

~~~
jrockway
Firefox still leaks like a sieve, but at least it doesn't make X leak anymore.
So I can just restart firefox instead of restarting my X session.

------
altay
My photos of the event:
[http://www.flickr.com/photos/62117375@N00/sets/7215760577449...](http://www.flickr.com/photos/62117375@N00/sets/72157605774490098/)

------
amirnathoo
Here are some more pictures of the event on Flickr:
<http://www.flickr.com/photos/ews/sets/72157605764311990/>

------
hungryscientist
This was a damn good time, luckly the police didn't come over and bug us about
a permit.

